# Have problem transfer large file bigger 1GB



## bsdme2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi folks,

I have a big problem.... and need help from your experience/knowledge.

I previously install and use FREEBSD 7.0 release on my storage/backup file server, for some reason, I can not transfer any files that is bigger than 1GB. If I transfer it to Freebsd file server, the system complain a kernel panic and reboot itself. So, I then waited and finally try 
the new FreeBSD 7.1 release 2 days ago and test out with 
transfer a file larger than 1GB, well, the system just freeze so I have to reboot the system. 
So does anyone know what is going on? Is there a limit size on for transfer large file? What can I do to resolve this? FreeBSD is my file server and backup and if I can not transfer large file guess I have to change to UBUNTU and hope that it will not have the same problem. 
Also, I use SAMBA server just in case you
need to know and transfer from WinXP to FreeBSD and vice versa.

My system info: 
P4 640 3.2 GHZ, 2GB memory, 80gb hd for FREEBSD, 640GB storage.

One more thing, as I keep rebooting my system, the hard drive is starting
to get a few bad sector now too.

PLEASE help me,

THanks FOLKS


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2009)

I use winscp and scp to transfer files.
Even 4-8GB in size (however in some rare cases transfer fails)


----------



## Lowell (Jan 4, 2009)

My guess would be that hard drive problems are causing the rest of the symptoms too.  If you notice bad sectors, the drive is pretty much trash already.  [Assuming the drive was made in the last 10-15 years...]

It is unlikely that the hard drive problems were cause _by_ the crashes.


----------



## bsdme2 (Jan 4, 2009)

killasmurf86, Thanks for your reply and info.

I have not use the program you use but maybe consider
it as a option.

Do you think there is a limit somewhere in FreeBSD
that prevent this to happen? Any idea why?

I am sure people transfer much larger file size than
1GB on there server and have no problem.

I will do some more research on this.

Have you try any other OS to get the max file size transfer?


----------



## bsdme2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Lowell,
Previously, I have no problem transfer the file a couple of months
at first use of the hard drive, just recently back to 3 months max.
So I think it the hard drive also, but before I go purchase new
one just want to ask around to see anyone have same issue and
what do they do to resolve it. Money is tight these days. 
Also both drive, one with FreeBSD and one for storage are having some
bad sector. I try to transfer 2.1GB on the drive with FreeBSD while
on KDE 3.5.10 on 7.1 release recently and the system freeze so I have to
reboot. Do you have problem transfer this kind of large file?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2009)

you can check your HDD with 

```
dd if=/dev/ad0 of=/dev/null bs=8m
```

and you can try to fix it or limit problems with

```
dd if=/dev/ad0 of=/dev/ad0 bs=8m
```



> Do you think there is a limit somewhere in FreeBSD
> that prevent this to happen? Any idea why?


no way


----------



## danger@ (Jan 4, 2009)

I would guess it's really a hard drive issue. Check the /var/log/messages log file to see whether you see any messages related to the hard drive failures.

BTW the HDDs are not really expensive these days...


----------



## trev (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently had almost identical issues with a brand new system - FreeBSD 7-PRE didn't like my motherboard (ASUS M3A) SATA chipset (AMD 770). If the file did transfer without a panic, the filesystem was trashed.

However, if your hard disk is developing bad sectors, then I'd almost guarantee that the problem is being caused by the hard drive and you will need to replace it.


----------



## bsdme2 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi folksss,

I install a new Maxtor 1TB hard drive for storage only
and when I transfer 2.1GB file it still either freeze
or reboot itself, and I transfer the file only to the
new hard drive, FreeBSD is on a separate hard drive.
Do you folks think it could have been the nework card
that giving me the problem. 
Network card is built-in to my motherboard.

THanks for all the help.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 6, 2009)

bsdme2 said:
			
		

> Hi folksss,
> 
> I install a new Maxtor 1TB hard drive for storage only
> and when I transfer 2.1GB file it still either freeze
> ...



have you tried transferring files using OpenSSH [with scp/winscp]?


----------



## bsdme2 (Jan 6, 2009)

No I have not, I am only fimiliar with samba for the moment
and not use any other type of software yet. I probably will 
give it a try tonight. Am at work now. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bsdme2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Folkss,

UPDATE:

I just purchase a new network card and disable the built-in on the motherboard and try out the new card to see if the freeze/reboot happen, guess what it freeze and I transfer the second file both combine is about 1.7GB.
Here is the output display when it freeze, system is unuseable now.
Please let me know  if anyone can help me out.

Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
fault virtual address	= 0xede4a471
fault code		= supervisor read, page not present
instruction poin


Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
fault virtual address	= 0x200
fault code		= supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0x200
stack pointer		= 0x28:0xe7be343c
frame pointer		= 0x28:0xe7be345c
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags	= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 709 (sh)
trap number		= 12


----------



## danger@ (Jan 7, 2009)

I would recommend you to post this to stable@ and/or current@freebsd.org mailing lists.


----------



## bsdme2 (Jan 7, 2009)

I use memtest86+ to check the memory and indeed it was one of the memory stick fault, so I took that stick out so just 1GB of memory on the system now. However the problem is not resolve yet, well I already did install Ubuntu server and test some file transfering to see what else is happening in my server system.


----------



## bsdme2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Folks....

I use memtest86 and show that one of the memory stick generate error
and did not even pass one test, lucky I have two stick in there, remove
the bad one, leave the good in and test transfer files both large and small onto the new Maxtor 1TB hard drive and everything work smooth so far.

Just an update and share with everyone how I got this transfer files issue
at the beginning.

BYE FOLKS.


----------

